# Unemployment Says I made $0.00



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So I went and filed unemployment. After two weeks of waiting the unemployment office denied my claim and said I made $0.00 as wages working for Door Dash. How is this possible? Whether I qualify is a different story so how did DD report $0.00 wages to the Unemployment office ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> So I went and filed unemployment. After two weeks of waiting the unemployment office denied my claim and said I made $0.00 as wages working for Door Dash. How is this possible? Whether I qualify is a different story so how did DD report $0.00 wages to the Unemployment office ?


its a 1099 not a w2. What state are you in ? most states wont allow you to file with a 1099 only a w2.
some states are changing it for the co19 virus.
My question to you . How is it slow doing deliveries ? Its slammed jammed with orders and bonuses . 
I did a few orders and i just call when i get to the restaurants tell them to bring the food outside . Or use the drive through .


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> So I went and filed unemployment. After two weeks of waiting the unemployment office denied my claim and said I made $0.00 as "self employed"


 Some states are not set up to accept self employed yet. NY is and gives directions in a pdf on how to file as self employed. Directions might work for other states also: https://labor.ny.gov/ui/pdfs/self-employed-ui-guide.pdf


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Drew1986 said:


> So I went and filed unemployment. After two weeks of waiting the unemployment office denied my claim and said I made $0.00 as wages working for Door Dash. How is this possible? Whether I qualify is a different story so how did DD report $0.00 wages to the Unemployment office ?


Wow,they pay even less than Uber?&#129315;&#128517;&#128518;


----------

